# 75 gallon PAR (light) levels with Fluval F&P 2.0



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Some time ago I did a Review and Comparison of the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 fixture. After using the fixture on my 75 gallon for over 18 months (halfway through my warranty period) I can report absolutely no problems with the unit.

I recently 'broke down' my 75 gallon after almost four years, cleaned it, and am currently getting ready to re-stock it. Since it has been refilled for a couple of weeks, the water is clear, and all the plants are still short I decided to take some PAR readings with the GSAS Apogee Model MQ-510 PAR meter. I have one light on the tank, the 48" - 60" Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 (Model A3992) running at full output. The distance between the light and the substrate surface is 19.5" and I have a glass cover (Aqueon Versa-top) on the tank that was cleaned but has some mineral build-up. These are the readings I got with the PAR meter through the glass top (add about 10% to the PAR levels below if no glass top):

Directly under light [email protected]
At back glass (blk background) [email protected]
At front glass [email protected]
At side glass [email protected]

I was impressed how uniform the output levels were (approx [email protected] +/- 10%) considering the glass top and 18" front to back dimension of the tank. Since we have ( somewhat arbitrarily) decided that the following PAR levels / light levels correspond as follows then I can achieve medium/high to high light levels with just one light on my tank.


> PAR Values
> Values between 10-30 are considered low light.
> Values between 30-80 are considered medium light.
> Values between 80-120 are considered high light.
> Keep in mind that these values are what is currently accepted by the community as accurate, and aren't set in stone.


----------



## planted101 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I'm thinking of upgrading to a 75 gallon and using two 24 inch F&P 2.0 fixtures to span the length. Sounds like it could work well. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great bit of information @Seattle_Aquarist - especially considering the recent lighting change to my 75g tank. One of these days I am going to have to borrow a PAR meter to see exactly where I am PAR wise.
Currently I am running a Satellite Plus Pro (48"-60"), a Satellite Plus (48"-60") and now on the right hand side a Fluval F&P 2.0 (24"). All fixtures are running at full power with the Satellite lights on for 9 hours and the Fluval on for 5 hours. PAR info from Current
I seem to remember Hoppy saying the sub-straight PAR would be the sum of the 2 lights where the lights actually overlapped. Not sure what the Satellite Plus puts out (not much in my opinion) but the Satellite Plus Pro was advertised at something close to the Fluval light. If that is correct, considering the fixtures are touching each other, I could be looking at maybe 150+ PAR at the sub-straight directly under the 2 lights. Seems like I might be needing to dim things down a bit before the algae farm begins to take over 
Again, thank-you for the updated PAR info


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Immortal1,

This may help you! FS (for rent) Apogee PAR Meter - For Sale or Trade - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

@Seattle_Aquarist, I have been meaning to contact Hoppy on the meter - just for got how to get ahold of him. Thank-you for the link!


----------

